# Loud Schreeeeching noise Western Ultra Mount MVP



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Need some help here, When I lift or turn the blade I intermittently get a loud screeching noise that will wake the dead. I have serviced my fluid and filter regularly. When this noise occurs, the blade movement slows drastically. Sometimes it will happen two or three times in a row. Sometimes it won't happen for twenty operations of the blade. Any help is of course greatly appreciated.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like ice on the filter, water got into the system. Just happened to mine. My fluid was new in November, but it still froze up. Doesn't take much to cause a problem. Time to flush and fill.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a fisher, so I'm not sure how the motor/pumps compare. I am having the same problem with mine. I was told a couple years ago it was moisture and to flush and fill with a few ounces of seafoam transtune with the fluid. That didn't work for me. I recently read a thread in the fisher forum saying that it is a bushing in the manifold. I bought one, but haven't had time to change it.


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts, the problem kept happening immediately after draining, flushing fluid and installing new filter.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

sounds like it is low on fluid then.


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Using genuine Western fluid at the proper fill level.


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Any Western trained, certified techs out there with an idea on this one?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i just gave you my idea. call me in the am if you want. i will be in kzoo tomorrow.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Worn bearing sleeve in the manifold. Common problem when you get the screeching.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone have the Fisher part # ?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

64596 I think it is. It cost me $4 for the kit. I will double check on that before I leave for work, its in the garage.


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Where is the bearing sleeve located in the manifold assembly? I have an exploded view of the manifold, but I'm unable to locate the sleeve.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Where the armature for the pump goes through the manifold to the motor. It can be seen as soon as the motor is taken off. I found the diagram showing it on the fisher web site. I will look for it when I get to work.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i have a bearing sleeve kit. it comes with an install tool and instructions.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine didn't come with a tool, just the instructions. Here is a link to Fisher's instructions on it. http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/64595.02_070108.pdf


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you to No Lead, B&B, and 06Sierra. I'm buying the sleeve repair kit and give it a try. I will post results as soon as I finish and test.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Is this problem only on the insta-act units?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

FordFisherman;1221012 said:


> Is this problem only on the insta-act units?


Generally yes but the Uni's will also do a similar thing when the bushing wears in the motor. They won't usually let out a squeal like a Flostat or Insta-act but they will cause weak operation just like them.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

My SEHP is making a similar noise intermittently, I have a new motor and pump just in case. Still works fine but makes noise?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

FordFisherman;1221774 said:


> My SEHP is making a similar noise intermittently, I have a new motor and pump just in case. Still works fine but makes noise?


If it's emulating from the pump unit then it's likely a motor bushing. Good idea on your part to have one on hand. Thumbs Up


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I removed the motor in anticipation of replacing the bearing sleeve, however... the armature in the motor looked in pretty bad shape and so did the brushes. I replaced the motor with a new one and after 8 hours of plowing the problem has not returned. I'm going to call it fixed with a new motor. Thanks again for the help.


----------

